# Just for DFA



## LopeAlong (May 23, 2011)

Here's that chit eatin grin you love


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Nice cobe Bobby !!! Wish I could could climb into a tower again. Havn't got to really look in about 8 years. I miss catching slobs like that.


----------



## LopeAlong (May 23, 2011)

Today was not a nice day to be there marc at all. Damn swells got steep over those bars. Ill be sore for days, lol


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Dang nice fish lope. Trade you some flounder for a cobe steak.Very nice fish.


----------



## Night Shift (Nov 5, 2012)

I like it. Nice fich. Nice grin, too.


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

These are the best days to go. Southeast wind has the fish popping up. I would gladly take some sore ribs to jack up a cobe.


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

I gotcha beat by at least 20 lbs. Feel free to pick any other species.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Death From Above said:


> I gotcha beat by at least 20 lbs. Feel free to pick any other species.


Now this is funny...


----------



## LopeAlong (May 23, 2011)

Nah, my grin way out does yours. I could care less about who's is bigger. But I really don't think yours is bigger now that I look at it. Your all of what 5'8"? I'm 6'1 and mine is level with my head and drops past my knees. I'm gonna guess that's your biggest ever and you never put her on a certified scale since you didn't blurt out a weight.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Great eating size for sure.
thanks for sharing & catch 'em up.


----------



## Night Shift (Nov 5, 2012)

Have you gotten any more lately, Bobby?
That is an evil grin you got there.


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

LopeAlong said:


> Nah, my grin way out does yours. I could care less about who's is bigger. But I really don't think yours is bigger now that I look at it. Your all of what 5'8"? I'm 6'1 and mine is level with my head and drops past my knees. I'm gonna guess that's your biggest ever and you never put her on a certified scale since you didn't blurt out a weight.


I'm 6'2". Fish was 63" and 88lbs. We also took the 56 and 54 pounders that were running with her. I can post more pictures if you need them. Is that a charter boat your on? Now STFU!


----------



## LopeAlong (May 23, 2011)

Judging by the haircut that was 198... That's my biggest this year, not of my career, so you have 16 on me.


----------



## Beginner's Luck (Aug 23, 2012)

Anybody got a good Cobia recipe that they would like to share?


----------



## LopeAlong (May 23, 2011)

Ill share mine. Cut it into 1" cubes, marinate it in Tiger Sauce for 2-4hrs, wrap in bacon and throw it on a flaming hot grill so the bacon gets done. It's fine


----------



## Beginner's Luck (Aug 23, 2012)

Thanks Lope, I'll give that a try.


----------

